

The Great Emu War - clukic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War

======
juliangamble
_" If we had a military division with the bullet-carrying capacity of these
birds it would face any army in the world...They can face machine guns with
the invulnerability of tanks."_

~~~
bwldrbst
"Cry 'Havoc!', and let slip the Emus of War!"

------
socceroos
Australia's darkest hour.

